#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Всевышний Источник. Основная тантра Дзогчен Сэмдэ

## Liza Lyolina

В издательстве "Уддияна" вышла новая книга: *Всевышний Источник. Основная тантра Дзогчен Сэмдэ*.

СПб.: Уддияна, 2010
60 x 90 1/16, 1500 экз., 328 стр., твердый переплет 

Перевод с английского: Игорь Берхин

В данном издании содержится перевод избранных мест "Кунджед Гьялпо", коренной тантры раздела Сэмдэ учения Дзогчен, вместе с комментарием учителя Дзогчен Чогьяла Намкай Норбу, а также краткая история ранней передачи этой тантры и объяснение ее построения в изложении известного итальянского тибетолога Адриано Клементе, который также является практиком Дзогчен. Тантра "Кунджед Гьялпо", которая передается в непрерывной линии преемственности от учителя к ученику на протяжении примерно двух тысяч лет, является основой для изучения Дзогчен и излагает важнейшие принципы воззрения этого учения.

----------

PampKin Head (09.04.2010), лесник (09.04.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (11.04.2010), Сергей Хос (09.04.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Это что, переиздание? исправленное и дополненное или просто перепечатка старого текста?

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Перепечатка. Изменены только обложка и макет.

----------

Сергей Хос (09.04.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Не планируете продажу электронных копий на том же http://litres.ru (с удовольствием бы купил)?

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Ну, это вопрос к издательству.

----------


## Сергей Хос

надоумить бы их еще издавать такие вещи с параллельным текстом на тибетском...

----------


## Иван Денисов

> надоумить бы их еще издавать такие вещи с параллельным текстом на тибетском...


А смысл? 90% книги - это комментарии Ринпоче на текст.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А смысл? 90% книги - это комментарии Ринпоче на текст.


Причем тут 90%? Я говорю о том, что перевод тибетского текста хорошо бы публиковать вместе с оригиналом. Чтобы не гадать, что там имел в виду переводчик.
А в комментарии Римпоче вся сложность терминологии не отражена.

----------

Jambal Dorje (13.04.2010), Аминадав (11.04.2010), Артем Тараненко (13.04.2010), Владимир Николаевич (07.10.2018), Дролма Церинг (12.04.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

перевод тройной то есть с тибетского на итальянский потом на англ и уже в завершении на русский.Зачастую  с трудом можно догадаться о первоначальном тиб термине а такое желание частенько возникает.Это общее пожелание чтобы эти переводы были с тиб текстом или давались ссылки на сайт где выложен тиб текст если издатель не хочет чтобы книга разбухала по объему и стоимости

----------

Сергей Хос (13.04.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> перевод тройной то есть с тибетского на итальянский потом на англ и уже в завершении на русский.Зачастую  с трудом можно догадаться о первоначальном тиб термине а такое желание частенько возникает.Это общее пожелание чтобы эти переводы были с тиб текстом или давались ссылки на сайт где выложен тиб текст если издатель не хочет чтобы книга разбухала по объему и стоимости


Тибетский текст Кюндже Гьялпо есть в инете. При желании всегда можно отыскать. Причем несколько вариантов с небольшими отличиями.

Будет на то желание, можно конечно было бы и сырой текст выкладывать на форуме. Но деется что МДО будет сильно против.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Тибетский текст Кюндже Гьялпо есть в инете. .


ссылку не дадите?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ссылку не дадите?


Мне проще собрать всю подборку и сбросить на почту. Там не так уж и много по объему получится. Правда не по количеству страниц

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.05.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне проще собрать всю подборку и сбросить на почту. Там не так уж и много по объему получится. Правда не по количеству страниц


Может, лучше на файлообменник и сцылку в личку?
Я бы тоже не отказался.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Может, лучше на файлообменник и сцылку в личку?
> Я бы тоже не отказался.


Хорошо. Подберу всё чтиво на тибетском по Кюндже Гьялпо.
Разбивать на главы не буду. Так что просьба не удивляться, что там будет вклчюено два или три текста.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (10.05.2010), Jambal Dorje (08.05.2010)

----------

